# Complete evacuation



## lisahermes (Feb 22, 2013)

Hello,

Just putting a note out there that complete evacuation (three times in the morning) has helped my smell considerably. I have ibs c and was prescribed prozac. I take 15mg and it empties me out completely. This has given me my life back.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

This is the reason I use enemas in the morning...even if there is LG,its not noticeable.But the smell only comes back if i eat something really sweet..then i smell like trash :0(


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

When I took the laxative before colonscope it also reduce my smell. Thus it s inside the GI tract for sure


----------



## nikhilsign (Sep 19, 2013)

Maria Slan said:


> When I took the laxative before colonscope it also reduce my smell. Thus it s inside the GI tract for sure


This is same what I feel after my colonoscopy. Doctors prescribed me laxative which completely emptied my stomach but still people around me were covering their nose because of smell . Now there is nothing to digest in stomach and at this time my faeces cannot smell so what can be reason that I was still smelling ?


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

nikhilsign said:


> This is same what I feel after my colonoscopy. Doctors prescribed me laxative which completely emptied my stomach but still people around me were covering their nose because of smell . Now there is nothing to digest in stomach and at this time my faeces cannot smell so what can be reason that I was still smelling ?


actually only the big cleaning before colonoscope can clean it out mostly completely. Do you remember wat did you do before the colonoscope? at least 2 fleet soda or laxative bottles and a lot of water also. The normal laxative pills are not enough. And your stomach is not full empty even though you think it is. There still food left there and there.

It is clearly that it cannot be feces. How can a feces smell so strong that ppl can cover their noses from that far distances from you?

If it s respond to the laxative then it must be in the GI tract because if it s in your blood then laxative would do nothing.


----------

